
It's time to put down the civet-poop coffee - ValentineC
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/03/21/civet-poop-coffee-southeast-asia-globalpost/82066314/
======
kspaans
It's just like conflict diamonds, (conflict oil??), sweatshop clothes, and
electronic "recycling": make sure you're buying from an ethical dealer. One of
the reasons the coffee is so expensive is you have to find the poop of wild
palm civets somewhere on your coffee farm. It's not very easy to do at scale.

